# Bob Sikes 11/12



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went out to Sikes yesterday with a buddy, managed to get over 4 dozen baits stolen and caught 1 pinfish, 1 pufferfish, and one nice sheephead... They're not in thick yet but its not cold enough yet either... He was 19 inches and somewhere around 4 lbs im guessing, caught him about 15 mins before the rain moved in... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice fish JC!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Robert, this is my first non baitfish since the kings left the bay... lol


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That one is perfect size for the skillet! :thumbup:


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a good'en!! & and a nice pic too.


----------

